# Transit van horsebox conversions!



## Hollie15 (12 October 2011)

Hi all!

After some more info on the horseboxes that are converted from transit vans. Millions of questions I am afraid!!
Does anyone have one.....good and bad points?

Did you buy it already converted, or did u convert it yourself, if so, how and costing roughly how much? And do you use it as your day to day car as well as transporting the horses?

The only one I have really seen is the Renault Master, is there any other make/models that are good to convert?

What are they like to tax, insure, mot, and run (mpg?)

I think they are brill, and am dreaming about getting one!! So please, any info, especially on the converting bit, would be great


----------



## Sophstar (12 October 2011)

I bought an LDV Convoy already converted this June, and love throwing the pony in the back and going off for a long old hack It's a 2.5 litre diesel and costs the same as my car to tax so £115 for 6 months or just over £200 for the year. Insurance will vary HUGELY as my quotes ranged from £700 through to my selected insurer anthony d evans for £310. Depends on your age, yrs driving, no claims etc.


My box like all the ford transits are all quite high off the ground, so despite a lot of people despising them for the amount of roll you can get, I am a very slow and steady driver with my boys and they travel fine in it! Renault masters I think are a bit lower however they are side load I think, and my cob did not like a side load box one bit. He was utterly confused by the whole thing


----------



## PaddyMonty (12 October 2011)

Do you mean 3.5t panel van conversion or 3.5t box van conversion?
I recently converted a 3.5t box van for my wife.  Threads on conversion are here......

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=466570

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=468394

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=470448

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=471326

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=474526

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=477092

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=478605

Total cost of materials was apporx £4000 plus cost of buying van


----------



## perfect11s (12 October 2011)

Hollie15 said:



			Hi all!

After some more info on the horseboxes that are converted from transit vans. Millions of questions I am afraid!!
Does anyone have one.....good and bad points?

Did you buy it already converted, or did u convert it yourself, if so, how and costing roughly how much? And do you use it as your day to day car as well as transporting the horses?

The only one I have really seen is the Renault Master, is there any other make/models that are good to convert?

What are they like to tax, insure, mot, and run (mpg?)

I think they are brill, and am dreaming about getting one!! So please, any info, especially on the converting bit, would be great 

Click to expand...

 They arnt ideal as they have  a big axle at the back so the body has to be high enough to clear it  so a little top heavy  and steep ramp!!! the renault, vauxhall s are front wheel drive and have a low chassis so they make a good conversion, better realy,  pity  as the transit is a good van/chassis...  if you have ponies or a small horse then  a transit might be fine ... bigger horse then not recomended....


----------



## Hollie15 (12 October 2011)

Thanks for replies so far. 
Juno, your conversion looks amazing. Forgive me for not reading it all as on internet on my phone but how long did it take you?

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=160662145265&index=6&nav=SEARCH&nid=68686565854
That was the kind of thing I had in mind...dunno if that is a panel or box conversion though lol!!


----------



## PaddyMonty (12 October 2011)

Thats a panel van.
Mine took approx 10 weeks but I do have a full time job to do as well.


----------



## L&M (12 October 2011)

I owned a coach built Ford transit 3.5t lorry and loved it. It was very smart, econimcal and reliable. The downside was that it could only really take 1 x 15hh or 2 small ponies as did not have a huge payload, had a steep ramp, and as with the majority of transits was constantly battling rust. 

I now have a renault master van conversion - I always thought I wouldn't touch them with a bargepole, but having sold the transit couldn't find anything suitable and needed transport asap, and this was all I could find. 

4 yrs on I still have it and was one of the best decisions I ever made. As with the transit it is easy to maintain, cheap to run and insure, but more importantly the horses travel so well in it. It has a payload of 1200 kg so can legally carry both my cobs, and being so low to the ground and rear facing gives a comfortable ride. I have travelled various horses in it and have yet to find one that won't load in it, or get stressed travelling in it. It also has a large grooms area so plenty of space to get changed in, or shelter form the rain! The only downside to it is that although advertised to take 2 x 16.2hh's I don't think there is enough head room for that height horse, and doubt you would be under the payload - however for my needs it is perfect.

My ideal 3.5t would be a renault master coach built conversion, purely because it looks more like a horse box, but is not fundemetally different to the van conversions.

With both veichles my local garage serviced and maintained, and took it for it's mot, so no costly plating either.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Hollie15 (12 October 2011)

Thanks Sidney. Sounds really good. My horse only 13.2 but is a difficult loader so is my only worry. Where did you find yours? And how do you find it on dial


----------



## Hollie15 (12 October 2011)

Bloody phone...how do you find it on diesel? 

Juno....10 Weeks is really good! was it fairly easy...did you follow a guide or just know what you needed to do?


----------



## PaddyMonty (13 October 2011)

Hollie15 said:



			Bloody phone...how do you find it on diesel? 

Juno....10 Weeks is really good! was it fairly easy...did you follow a guide or just know what you needed to do?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing very complicated about the conversion but skills are required in welding / cutting / griding / spraying etc.
I didn't follow a guide as such but did plan the whole conversion fully before I started.  If you do things in the wrong order you will have problems.


----------



## claireandnadia (13 October 2011)

I bought mine already converted in May, it a H reg. I replaced the floor and took out the heavy rubber mats and replaced with roll on rubber. I took it to the weigh bridge and I have 1120 kg payload after me being in it.
The ramp is high but my mare or shetland have no problem with it. The tax is £118 for 6 months and the insurance and recovery about £300 for the year.
The only thing I don't like about it is SOMETIMES when you are going say 40 or 50 that it seems to feel like its rocking and that can be quite scary.
I've used mine everyweekend over the summer and now over the winter I'm going to give it a bit of tlc and do some work to it.


----------



## Hollie15 (13 October 2011)

Nothing complicated lol!!! I wouldn't know where to even start.....maybe that's a sign I shouldn't even THINK about own conversion. My bro is a carpenter so he should be good at cutting, grinding, etc. Hmm.

Claireandnadia, insurance and tax sounds good!!! Do you use it as your everyday vehicle or you got a 2nd car for that?

Thanks so far guys!


----------



## L&M (13 October 2011)

Similar diesel consumption for both models - I fill up approx every 6 weeks and last tank was £65. I can't tell you mpg but I do use it up to 3 times a week on reasonable length journeys.

Both were advertised on Horsemart, with the transit £5000, but coachbuilt and only 66 k on the clock - sold it on after 5 yrs use and got back £3500. The van was more expensive at £8500 but would hope it has held it's value as a newer model.

FYI if you have a look on Three Counties Horseboxes they give good info on the renault master conversions.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## claireandnadia (13 October 2011)

Hollie15 said:



			Nothing complicated lol!!! I wouldn't know where to even start.....maybe that's a sign I shouldn't even THINK about own conversion. My bro is a carpenter so he should be good at cutting, grinding, etc. Hmm.

Claireandnadia, insurance and tax sounds good!!! Do you use it as your everyday vehicle or you got a 2nd car for that?

Thanks so far guys!
		
Click to expand...

No, have an astra for my normal day to day driving. I have used it once a week for the whole summer.
Mine is a petrol and actually not too bad, haven't spent loads on fuel at all.
Also, the MOT is the same as a car one so only £55.


----------

